# Maximale SSD Temperatur ?



## streetjumper16 (10. September 2014)

Hallo Com,

da ich meine SSD jetzt nach dem Umbau an den Radiator gehängt habe (schaut besser aus) hätte ich aber eine Frage dazu.

Der Radiator kühlt eine GTX 680. Die Karte wird bei Last bis zu 55°C warm was man am Radiator auch merkt. Ist die Temperatur den gefährlich für die SSD ? Hab mal was von 70°C gehört, bin mir aber nicht sicher.



Grüße


----------



## trigger831 (10. September 2014)

Max.  Temperatur liegt bei 70 Grad.  Habe meine bisher bei max. 37 Grad gesehen. Habe aber nicht deine Konfiguration.


----------



## Tischi89 (10. September 2014)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Habe meine bisher bei max. 37 Grad gesehen.


 
Welche Software benutzt man opitmalerweise zum auslesen?
Ich verwende grade CrystalDisk. Es zeigt meine SSD bei 26 Grad an..


----------



## hbf878 (10. September 2014)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> Welche Software benutzt man opitmalerweise zum auslesen?
> Ich verwende grade CrystalDisk. Es zeigt meine SSD bei 26 Grad an..


Die Temperatur wird aus den SMART-Werten abgeleitet (ID BE müsste das sein). Jedes Programm sollte also das gleiche anzeigen und es ist egal, welches du benutzt. 26° kommt gut hin in einem gut durchlüfteten Gehäuse.


----------



## the.hai (10. September 2014)

Also ich glaube kaum, dass deine Wassertemparatur in solche Bereiche vordringt, die der SSD gefährlich werden könnten (70°C niemals). Grad wenn deine GPU auf 55°C kommt, dann kann das Wasser ja schon theoretisch nicht heißer sein und wird sogar noch darunter liegen.

Also ich würde mir da sowas von GARKEINE Platte machen


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. September 2014)

Kingston gibt als Betriebstemperatur für die SSD 0°C bis 70°C an - sollte also kein Problem sein, da kommste nicht hin.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. September 2014)

Außer "schaut besser aus" sehe ich keinen Grund eine SSD an eine WaKü zu hängen, da meine SSD's (überwiegend 840 PRO's) maximal Körpertemperatur erreichen (im Hintergrund läuft bei mir immer HWiNFO zum auslesen).


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. September 2014)

Danke euch für die Antworten 

Ja ich hab sonst keinen anderen Platz gefunden und musst wie gesagt ein wenig umbauen etc. Wollte sie halt so verbauen das man sie sieht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. September 2014)

Upps, ich dachte du meintest die SSD in den Wasserkreislauf einbinden. (Ja liebe Zweifler, so Irre Leute gibts wirklich, zb so )
Auch wenn sie nur an einem kleinen Radiator neben hängt, dürfte sie an dieser positiven deutlich wärmer werden, als zb am Boden des Gehäuses oder in der Front wo Frischluft angesaugt wird.
Ich würde die Temperatur am Anfang beobachten, gib mal richtig Gas mit dem System, zb lass es durch Benches laufen und sieh dir die Temperatur der SSD an.


----------



## Westcoast (10. September 2014)

ich würde mir da keine sorgen machen. die SSD ist sehr leise und kühl. da wird der radiatior auch nicht viel daran ändern.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (10. September 2014)

Eine SSD sollte auch nicht zu kalt arbeiten, sonst difundieren die diffundieren Elektrone.
Die Besste Temperatur für die Speicherzellen liegt so um ca. 26-32°C (für ein langes Leben).

LG EDDIE


----------

